# What taste good with brown beans?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm not to sure where to post this form, please correct where I should, I thought there was suppose to a form about the "Hobo Kitchen", please direct me there if there is a post like that. Anyways here is my post.

What do you find taste good with brown beans?


----------



## MetalBryan (Mar 5, 2020)

Brown bread!

https://www.bmbeans.com/product/brown-bread-plain


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wet wipes


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 5, 2020)

Get some rice, hot dogs (kielbasa is better) and some cajun 'Red Beans and Rice' spice. I'm actually eating that exactly same thing as we speak.


----------



## Cussock (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm kind of a weird guy, so this may not apply to everyone, but I can stir some sriracha sauce into anything and think it tastes good. I've had it in cereal before... not good, but not as bad as one would think. 0-0


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Mar 12, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> I'm not to sure where to post this form, please correct where I should, I thought there was suppose to a form about the "Hobo Kitchen", please direct me there if there is a post like that. Anyways here is my post.
> 
> What do you find taste good with brown beans?


Ramen. It's like $.30 for a package.


----------



## Odin (Mar 14, 2020)

Just plain beans I always add some chopped onions and garlic... salt and pepper. 

If you do have bread... try toast it first. Then either spoon beans on toast or dip.

A cheap meat addition. Vienna sausages in those lil cans. Basically make beanie weenies.

Use your imagination. If you dumpster produce all kinds of vegg is good to add. 

Some tomatoe, potatoe, corn and peas!

Good luck in your culinary adventure.


----------



## Odin (Mar 31, 2020)

Okay... I did this the other day... it's a bit more upgraded beans but it worked nice. 

I had a large can of pinto beans. I also had some brussel sprouts and green onions I had dumpstered/picked through and washed. Other than that I had half a roasted ham hock/ketchup glaze... from two I bought probably to many days ago... 

{ *2 for about 5 bucks at this deli... depends on the weight of the two you pick...I like the ones roasted more so the jelly skin gets real crispy and that also brings the weight down for a better deal... i mean prolly by like a penny still beats any mcdonkys or warios burger deals....}

but it was like just slightly crusty jerky-fied meat... 

So I chopped and diced that meat fine. Then I chopped and diced the brussel sprouts and green onions fine... then I added a couple cloves of garlic.... I almost always have that somewhere... backpack or pocket... lawl... then my go to of paprick and pepper that I had some of still in a little shaker... some salt packets from wendys and a dab of ketchup packet. 

Oh and I had half a carrot from somewhere... diced that real fine so the bits almost disappeared... more like added the sweetness to the bean bowl. So you add this to a nice little POT.... and heat slowly for as long as you like as long as you don't burn the bottom of the pot... stir it once in a while for Annunaki's sake...! lol... 

well only thing I did not have is hot sauce... I know... that's unforgivable... I need to take care of that soon... but it was not bad... two bowls and I still had half the pot left... throw in a crusty rock hard roll of dumpster bread to soak up juice and you have you high class hobo cuisine... 

I GAURANTEEE!!::woot::


----------



## Deleted member 28239 (Mar 31, 2020)

Instant rice + Tony Chacheres/Slap Ya Mama if you can get any. Garlic salt + chilli powder works too. Simmer for a bit in broth or seasoned water for soup-ish, or put it on a plain tortilla, or put it in a tortilla and grill a little.


----------



## VoidSpace (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheese, rice, and dehydrated lentils make for a tasty and filling meal when mixed w beans


----------



## Kevin Stephens (Apr 2, 2020)

Mustard, I know it sounds gross, but try it.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 10, 2020)

Brown rice with Cajun spice and cheese


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2020)

Beyond Beef Sausage, the holy trinity of onions, peppers, and celery. Garlic of course.
Etouffe' over toast.
Voila'. Bon appetit.


----------



## Stoopkidd24 (Nov 18, 2020)

Syrup and/or bacon. Of course they’re good by themselves too! All u chief


----------

